# Limco trimtabs??



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I bought a set of trim tabs and had installed.. Well,I checked them out today before putting the boat in the water. Left side went up and down fine,but the right side went down and stayed down?? I checked connections and disconnected the switch,nothing seemed to be wrong.. Called dealer that I had to install,they said could be the things I tried and get boat down when possible.. I wanted to go fishing today,so I saw where you could pop pin on bottom of tab and turn counterclockwise to get it to go up and got them as even as possible with just a little "pitch downward" as I needed the bow down in heavy sea.. So,I went to the launch and put her in the water,cranked the engine. I heard a huming noise in the stern,turned to look,and my bud said,your consoul is on fire!!! Turned back and sure enough smoke was bellowing from it!! I ran back to the isolator switch and turned the batteries off and disconnected the switch to the trim tabs and everything,including the ride on the boat was fine.. Well,I'd just like to know what in the devil caused all that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Just a guess, but sounds like you had a short on the right side.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like the back of your trim tab switch is shorted out against something back there. Guess you've got another trip back to the install guy. That circuit shoud have been fused. My Bennetts have and inline fuse. Hope you didn't do any other damage. 

Catman.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Well*

this is the way it is.. The place I have to bring it to is 70mi,I'm on vacation this week. He installed them,so I figure it to be his responsibility to fix them,regaurdless.. What was strange about it was that the whole time I was testing them at the house there was no smoke bellowing out of my consoul..  Good thing is I was able to get the faulty tab up to a level possition with the other one and she still rides good.. At least I'll be able to use the boat this week.. I'm getting ready to give him a call here in a bit when he opens,let ya know how it goes...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey double D,*

Sounds like you may have had air in the hydraulic line. That could cause the switch to stick and over heat. After you moved the tab and restarted the engine The hydraulic pump just keeped running and over heated the circuits. I agree with Catman, a in-line fuse should have been installed. I've had my tabs stick before and that fuse is all that saved the wirering and a possible fire. When your underway you can't here that little humming of the motor to warn you. Let us know how it turns out.....Tightlines


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Hat's likely right...he knows more about what you are dealing with than I do. However, if it is a short, it might have only shown up once you got your boat into the water because the water completed the circuit. 

Just make sure that when chuckles fixes the problem he created that he properly fuses the setup. Luckily, I've only burned up a radio by leaving out a fuse, not a boat.


----------

